# Has Your GSD Ever Attacked Someone?



## Jusdy (Mar 14, 2014)

Has your GSD, male or female, attacked someone before?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

no never


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

No never. Neither dog that I owe now (one female and one male).
My previous two (male and female) never either.


----------



## Jusdy (Mar 14, 2014)

About 10 years ago when I still had Jake, my sister had her boyfriend come over and it was something about that guy that Jake didn't like because as soon as that man walked in the door, Jake latched onto his arm and he ended up getting ten stitches.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

No, never


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Never.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

No they haven't.


----------



## Arlene/Archer (Mar 7, 2013)

Nope, and he's a 2 year old intact male.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Before I started crating him when people come over, Eko tried to. I had a hold of his collar and he jumped up and forward, pulling me forward and snapped at a friend's face. He has not been allowed to be out when I have visitors since. He is friendly to people on walks but he is so territorial of the house now. He is 2 and not neutered.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

No Never


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Nope


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nope not of my dogs have ever been anyone. My GSD was the closest I ever came to having a dog that not only seemed like he could but actually wanted to take a chunk out of JQP!!

I did this: Leerburg | Who Pets Your Puppy or Dog
to insure that never happened. Very pleased with how he turned out! I get tons of compliments on him on walks... although at 125 lbs and Blk ,not to many folks are eager to pet him! :blush:

But he doesn't care either way and I clearly identify him as an "OS" working line GSD. Forestall the my GSD, is small folks.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Nope, never. Zena made a very convincing threat and would have bitten if I'd told her to though.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeeeessss... 

David Winners


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

No, my GSD has never bit anyone.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I voted yes because Heidi has nipped a few times and broken the skin. She had to be retrained (and so did we). Not sure I would call it "attack" though.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

I put no , because none of MINE have. I have owned 2 on my own as an adult..But , the 8 family owned GSDs that were in my house while I was growing up over a 17 year period did have bite histories. Joggers..delivery people . The GSD my uncle had attacked housekeeping at a hotel we were in. Dog was locked in the room whole we had breakfast and the do not disturb sign was ignored. Not a great thing , it was not a controlled act of protection. 

Uhmm..my English Mastiff went after the pizza delivery guy . I had signed the credit card slip for the pizza and kept his pen. He had been our delivery guy for a few years so he came right back in through the door that I had not locked yet because I was carrying the pizza..and said loud and jokingly "hey you stole my pen!" . The 130 pound mastiff I had just adopted went full tilt down the hall at him , tackled him , and grabbed his arm after the spilled down the front steps. No broken skin , it was cold out and his coat was thick. There was extensive bruising on his arm though , and he bruised his tailbone badly on the front cement steps. 

The pizza place owner was really decent..he was mad his delivery person ( who was his nephew) for walking back into the house through the closed front door instead of ringing the bell again. I am sure it helped that the pizza place owner had been in town for over 40 years , knew my dad , and owned Cane Corsos of his own.

Even though the kid was should not have bombed back in like that , we did dodge a legal bullet. 

My Mastiff is a classic fear biter . We really do not leave the property as she hates leaving it anyway , and when we have strangers over ( she is fine with our friends and family ) we take absolute precautions now.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Not counting Schutzhund and SDA training and trials....nope. One of mine was kicked by a neighbor and did *not* bite the guy.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I didn't know really how to respond to this so I put no. But Titan went full protection mode when a stranger was walking toward me one time after SAR Training, I was startled by it because it was as we turned the corner into a supposed vacant field. He slipped my hold on his collar chased the guy down and nipped him only when he tried to move Titan out of the way. And by nip, I mean nipped his hip, didn't break skin, and when the guy didn't move Titan came back to me. Very odd.. never happened before or after. 

Took to trainers and all that and all say it was not aggressive but protection and taking things into his own hands.. They loved him and said he was an awesome dog... Soooo I don't know if that classifies him biting someone in the context I think this thread was started.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Nope.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Nope

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

Liesje said:


> Not counting Schutzhund and SDA training and trials....nope. One of mine was kicked by a neighbor and did *not* bite the guy.


Always sucks having a conflict with a neighbour.

My neighbour's wife is afraid of dogs. She is even afraid of my Toy Poodle. One day my GS was out in the yard and bolted for her. It was nothing aggressive, but she ran into her house. My dog was sitting at their front door, which is mostly glass and he was barking at her. She called the cops but they didn't make a big deal out of it. The neighbour on the other side made a complaint about our dogs being off leash. Nobody on my street has a fence, so I could sympathize with them. 

I've only had one dog that ever bit anyone. When I was 4, the family husky bit my face as I was bothering her. It scared me but didn't hurt me in any way. Oddly enough, that never had an effect on me when it came to dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

No to "attack". But.....Kacie bit our friend in the butt(luckily in the wallet!). We had a bad storm roll thru earlier in the day and he came over to see the damage. Kacie was fine with him until he started walking further into the yard....and she did a dirty tag. I know it was my fault. Storms scare her and I bet her adrenaline was still spiked. I should not have had her out there with the friend. It was very sudden and unexpected, and I learned my lesson. I manage the dogs well, because I know both Kacie and Onyx would bite if they had the chance, and they are NEVER around young children, ever! 
This was the deck, just a portion of our damaged yard:


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

I was waiting with my 5 months old Lucy for my friend at the door of the Post Office. One of my acquaintances came from my back and placed his hand on my shoulder to say "Hallo". Lucy was fast as a lightning - she lunged and grabbed him by his stomach. Luckily, just his shirt. I shouted "No!!!", probably, too loudly. And, it was the first and the last time she attacked. To my dissapointment, she showed very low interest in bite work, failed Schutzhund protection and I had to leave the club. Anyone, any stranger can pet her, except tall men of a strong built. But she just barks at them, producing a low, lazy bark, I have never noticed any attempt to bite since that accident at the Post Office.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I voted no, but my first GSD, a female, totally would have if someone entered the back yard uninvited. She was very protective and I was a kid myself. If my little nieces and nephews were in the backyard, even neighbors that were previously allowed in at will were kept at bay. She was very controllable, definitely not an out of mind/body experience, but a determination to protect her turf/family.


----------



## zoorun (Feb 5, 2013)

My girl never has, but she has scared a few people pretty bad. She's charged a moose that was charging me though.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

No. We previously owned a yellow lab and a more sweet and gentle dog it would be hard to find. Newlie likes people, but he nipped several dogs at doggie day care. No blood or anything like that but I wasn't willing to chance it so he doesn't go to doggie day care, doggie parks or anything like that anymore. I do think Newlie would react if my husband or I were in danger. Shortly after we got him, I took him out just for a little walk up and down or street. It was probably about nine o'clock and dark outside. Newlie all the sudden wheeled around and planted all four feet with an attitude that said "Make my day" and I turned, too, because I had not heard anything and couldn't imagine what he was doing. There was a jogger coming up right behind us. I pulled Newlie over to one side to give the jogger room and Newlie did lunge, but stopped when I told him "No." As I say, he generally likes people and is happy to see them, but I think the combination of some guy coming up behind us in the dark was enough to activate his protective instincts.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Elly May has gotten her hair up 3 times...and all of the people did what I asked them not to.

Please don't make any sudden moves !


----------



## GSD Fanatic 101 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tokara is my two year old female GSD. She has the typical GSD temperament with the aloofness to strangers that walk up to me without invitation but is awesome with kids. She's never bitten anyone however she has nipped someone on the butt. It was totally on me. We were having food delivered and I ran to do the door which likely made her anxious and on top of that I didn't do the routine I normally do. (Sit and stay four feet from the door). Anyhow, I opened the door and got the food then the guy returned with the drinks. When I walked out a second time, Tokara got out and went into a barking fit.
I called her back and told her no firmly. Since then I have had no problems with nipping or biting. However, certain things still irk her. Like if I'm outside on the porch and someone walks up to the house where I'm sitting she will give a low growl but she often stops when I tell her to.
She is a very well behaved dog. Doesn't bark unless she needs to, great off leash and recalls very nicely. She has excellent obedience skills. I have no doubt she would be able to get into Schutzhund. 
At least I know that if I were ever to get into a bad situation I would have my trusty companion to help me get out of it 
In short, she has nipped once but never attacked anyone.


----------



## sabledog3 (Apr 27, 2014)

Attacked with kisses


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Nope, 6 GSD's and 2 foster GSD's in nearly 30 years and not had an attack. 

Mayhem has growled at a few kids and Havoc has barked at a few strangers that have approached me and given me the willies. I don't consider those 'attacks'.


----------



## ohlins8990 (Sep 5, 2013)

Lloyd attacks people with kisses.


----------



## GSD_Dakota (Dec 24, 2013)

Yes and no.
My cousin was being rough with me(we fight sometimes xD) and when Dakota saw she began barking and growling. Dakota jumped on her, bit her sleeve and began shaking. When I said 'drop it,' she let go. Other than that, she never bit someone and made them bleed. Closest she got to biting was biting my cousins sleeve. My cousin doesn't bother me anymore xD


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

*One bite*

I have had one GSD that has bitten someone before, two sep incidents. No "attack".

Details: I had only owned this dog for three weeks, also my first GSD. The day after I adopted him (he was three years old, had been neutered for one month prior, was chained to a trailer those first three years) I was out walking him with my other small dog...three off leash dogs almost killed my small dog. My GSD bit the owner of the other dog when she tried to intervene, as he was going after the largest of the three dogs. He stopped the fight. The bite did not break skin, but left bruising. Her dog that instigated and did the most damage almost killed my small dog.

Fast forward ~3 weeks, the first time small dog was in the clear to go out for a walk after surgery (again, she almost died). A man walked briskly past me and hit my shoulder with his shoulder. My GSD turned and grabbed his arm. One puncture maybe 1/4 inch deep. Still, another bite.

I completely re-evaluated how I handled my dogs and how I interacted with them. I did counter conditioning with the GSD, showing him that he didn't have to be on guard duty all the **** time. I was ready at that point to throw in the towel if this didn't work. I put a lot of effort in, but since then he has been the best dog ever.

No more aggression since then.


----------

